Ask HN: How to start a tutoring (programming) business? - beelzebubble
======
gamechangr
Try to stick around HN a a little longer and you will learn quite a bit.

Scaling is the issue. Developers make too much per hour to make a thriving
business out of one-to-one tutoring.

~~~
beelzebubble
I want to have around 30 to 40 students and give classes to them en-masse.

~~~
dozzie
How does this differ from bootcamps?

